# New 5th wheel to us



## msjjd (Feb 3, 2013)

We been camping since 1997 always had travel trailers and really enjoyed them but we bought a 2005 Cruiser by Crossroads RV 5th wheel . Does anyone have this brand and how do you like it (good or bad). It has 2 slides and is 30 feet long I like that it is easier to hook up to and the storage area is nice. I have posted already that I'm having problems , the battery is no good, and even plugged in the lights will not come on. My old trailer everything worked in it as long as it was plugged in.Any ideas would be great thanks in advance.


----------



## Laman (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't have one but a good friend is actually on his second Crossroads Cruiser, the second one being bought because of how much they enjoyed the first.  They took the first one on two Alaskan adventures lasting months and thousands of miles with very minor issues, and Alaskan highways are considered RV killers.   The Cruiser brand is generally considered an above average manufacturer.  Happy Camping.


----------



## msjjd (Feb 11, 2013)

That is good to hear


----------



## msjjd (Mar 1, 2013)

Nobody else has anything to say! Wow I can't believe it!


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 30, 2013)

We have one! We absolutely love ours. Its a 2011 Crossroads Cruiser 29bhs 5`r bunkhouse. We haven't had any issues so far and the rig seems very well built. We looked at many different plans and manufacturers before buying this one and went with it due to the great rep and history of the company. I really think you will enjoy it and with proper care and regular maintenance you should get years of use from it. 

BTW, I would nearly bet the farm you have a bad battery thatrs causing your electrical problems. Bad batteries or very low/weak ones can cause all sorts of issues. I replace them every two years whether they need it or not. 

Good luck to you!
Scott


----------



## msjjd (Mar 31, 2013)

I put a new battery in it and I'm still having problems. Yesterday I pulled it out to get ready for a trip this week and have no power coming from the converter, messed with it a while finally got it to come on , I believe I have a loose connection some where


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 31, 2013)

It sounds that way. I hope you get it figured out soon.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Apr 4, 2013)

I would pull the converter and make sure all the connections are tight. And check for an in-line fuse from the battery. They are sometimes near the battery box. Check the output from your converter. A bad converter can kill a battery.


----------



## msjjd (Apr 4, 2013)

Well we're camping and all is going good sep the weather not complaint still having a good time hope my electrical problems are over. Hope to catch some fish Friday Saturday


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 11, 2013)

I have  2004 Crossroads Cruiser 29FKSS Travel trailer that I bought new nine years ago and have been very happy with it. The one issue I have had with it since the day I got it, is that it will trip breakers all the time if I leave the cover closed. So I have just left it open for the last nine years


----------



## msjjd (Apr 13, 2013)

I found out this past weekend that before I plug up I have to trip the main off . Before I disconnect I have to do the same thing.


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 2, 2013)

Any updates? The problem get solved?


----------



## msjjd (May 2, 2013)

Well everything has been working I put a new battery in before we went camping all went good, I don't understand why this trailer works different than our old one. I could plug the old trailer in without a battery and everything worked, not on this trailer must have a good battery. Also found I had a loose connection on the converter.


----------



## msjjd (May 2, 2013)

I know I toke it apart 2 times ,carried it to work and ohmed it out and reinstalled and everything has been working fine.


----------



## Paymaster (May 3, 2013)

msjjd said:


> Well everything has been working I put a new battery in before we went camping all went good, I don't understand why this trailer works different than our old one. I could plug the old trailer in without a battery and everything worked, not on this trailer must have a good battery. Also found I had a loose connection on the converter.



I have a 36" Cedar Creek and the battery has to be good in it as well. It is due for a replacement now.


----------



## msjjd (Jun 1, 2013)

Well memorial weekend we toke our second trip in it and all is good I tell yah I really like the way this thing pulls its awesome  and hookin up to it is easy as well . For a guy it's all about the storage.


----------



## msjjd (Jul 4, 2013)

The problem I have is you can not run the microwave and the A/C at the same time the main will trip I've never had this problem with any other camper.


----------



## pop pop jones (Jul 31, 2013)

You won't have that problem when your using 50 amp service. Build or buy you a cheater box. Problem solved.


----------

